# A letter to announce our freedom (edit)



## frankie b sick (May 16, 2007)

Dear: People who think you have the right to impose “authority”,

It has come to my attention that you think you run the show here on this planet, that you hold a knowledge with which the masses cannot be trusted. It is for this reason that I must tell you, out of love, that you are our *equals*. Control is a delusion fueled only by one believing in its power. It is my duty to inform you that there are people who see for themselves and know that control is a delusion; therefore your control tactics can no longer work on us.
I understand that you have put a lot of work into making things the way they are, in a way that convinces people—and even you, perhaps—that they need you. I also understand that because of your efforts a lot of you, upon seeing the truth of these words, will try to cling to what you have worked so hard to achieve and maintain. Is it worth it to continue living lies, maintaining the darkness? _Or_, is it worth it to sacrifice the time and work you’ve put into this in order to walk in truth from this point onwards? It is my dearest hope that you save yourselves from these ways now. That being said, should you not, you will find the full extent of your persecutions turned upon you at your own hands.
I am writing this letter to you on behalf of the people who see. It is we who, in these times, experience knowingly the extent of your persecution. It is we who feel the realness and closeness of the imminent change. It is we, in a large part, who are open to working as tools for evolution. It is because of this that revolution will come.
And so, the people who see, and know the absolute needlessness of the system you impose, are now establishing comm*unity*. We, without the system, are inhabiting this land. You will not tell us to “move along” or that we’ve no right to be here. Should you pretend authority over us, you will find the truth of the words written previously, “your control tactics no longer work on us”.
Lies cannot hold authority over truth, nor can dark remain when the light is shone upon it. Do not have concern, ours is the way of peace, love, joy and truth. We will be happy to have you as our brothers and sisters as we already see you this way; we will not succumb to false authority. Your spell of the years has been broken and is now strung together only by lies, which are weak and present no contest to truth.


->Sending you love and wishing for you to receive the courage to change,
->_Your Sister and Earth Warrior_

ps-if you feel inspired to print, copy and circulate this, please do!

Post edited by: frankie b sick, at: 2007/05/22 05:39


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oi!!!!


----------

